# Vaping in the mall....



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

So I have recently noticed alot of people strolling in the mall having there very own vape session, puffing vapor around people. 

Actually went off on a oak I walked past yesterday because he was puffing in my direction, lol funny part though he was going on about how "safe" vaping is doing his whole let me put on my white lab coat and educate you on the vaping thing until I pulled out my set up and threw him the mighty middle finger where he did not know what to say.. 

Now I know there is not really anything as second hand vape. My question is, is it only me that gets super p*ssed off seeing things like that? Am I the only person feeling that they give us a bad name? Do they realise there is something as respect? 

If smokers need to go to a certain smokers spot to have a smoke what gives us the right to just stroll about and puff our vape in any which direction we want??

I myself vape alot,,, okay LOL I'm a constant vaper  but I wouldn't smoke in the mall. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 15


----------



## MrDeedz (5/12/16)

I agree to an extent, But Im curious on 1 thing. From personal experiences why it is acceptable by Mall Center Management and security for us customers and Vape stand employees to Vape in and around the Vape stand which is located in an open area in the mall but not anywhere else in the mall ?? I just don’t see the logic. Too many grey areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

I'd the wife takes her time in the shops, we'll, I have a great big puff. 
I do it near the twisp kiosk though
People have got so used to puffs of vapor near the twisp kiosk, I don't even get a second look. 

I'm also mindful of kids, pregnant ladies and people's faces in general, they don't like head-on collisions with their trolleys coz my vapour hindered their sight.

But yes, I also think there are a lot of people who don't care, and who should be a bit more mindful


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (5/12/16)

You are not alone Brother and you are right. Respect goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

Yes it makes sense to Vape close to or at a Twisp Kiosk it anyways puts them to shame.. but I'm talking about walking next to people having a puff or walking past them..

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (5/12/16)

Well I vape in the malls, and shops and restaurants. I do agree though that it shouldn't be thrown (blown) in someone's face. It is summer time after-all, no one wants there views of the mall hotties parading around obscured by clouds.

I usually tend to use a stealth set up in those case and try to hold the vapour in a bit first to let it subside and then blow it down under a table or onto my clothes so it dissipates faster. That usually hardly ever gets any stiff looks or trouble. I also make use of the smoking section if there is one nearby but seriously, it smells horrid in there now that I haven't smoked for so long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

Yup see most of you that do I fact vape in the mall try to keep it as stealthy as possible and even take other people into Co sideration aswell as mall hotties.. agreed the smoking section smells terrible then I would rather go without vaping for time being lol.. but what I actually meant by it was when people puff clouds they don't even try to keep it stealthy it's almost like they try to showcase them self's and wants attention with no regard to people walking past or through there clouds

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (5/12/16)

I don't think a person should vape in malls, I personally apologise in public every time I blow a cloud and it goes to someone who doesn't vape or smoke its just rude. Stealth vapes don't do it for me so I need a cloud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

I stealth vape in malls occasionally, for example, say I'm in Game and I really need a vape, ill go down an alley thats empty, take a puff and keep it so that almost nothing comes out when i exhale. And i do agree, its bloody rude walking in a public place, blowing out clouds into other peoples faces

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

Ashley A said:


> Well I vape in the malls, and shops and restaurants. I do agree though that it shouldn't be thrown (blown) in someone's face. It is summer time after-all, no one wants there views of the mall hotties parading around obscured by clouds.
> 
> I usually tend to use a stealth set up in those case and try to hold the vapour in a bit first to let it subside and then blow it down under a table or onto my clothes so it dissipates faster. That usually hardly ever gets any stiff looks or trouble. I also make use of the smoking section if there is one nearby but seriously, it smells horrid in there now that I haven't smoked for so long.


I tried once going into a smoking section, and never again. I had to take a shower when i got home. I cant believe i used to smell like that for 12 years

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I tried once going into a smoking section, and never again. I had to take a shower when i got home. I cant believe i used to smell like that for 12 years


Dude what about I was at a plant I forgot my vape in the car and out of craving and curiosity I borrowed a stinkie from someone.. My whole throat felt raw after that lol reminded me why I would never go back to stinkies, and to top that "cloud production" on a stinkie is just pathetic lol I was dissapointed 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jos (5/12/16)

Note to self - don't lung hit a styvie red

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan (5/12/16)

I think we should do our best to keep the public perception of vaping as good as possible, thus I only vape in designated smoking areas. I still fear that on one fine day someone is unknowingly going to blow a big cloud in the direction of a health MEC or a minister and that will be the start of the sh!t storm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

Jos said:


> Note to self - don't lung hit a styvie red


Hahahahha to think of it that is probably what I did

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

Jos said:


> Note to self - don't lung hit a styvie red


HAHAHAHA


----------



## MrDeedz (5/12/16)

This calls for a Cool Vape Lounge franchise to be launched in Jozi!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> This calls for a Cool Vape Lounge franchise to be launched in Jozi!


I second that motion


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> This calls for a Cool Vape Lounge franchise to be launched in Jozi!



And in Rustenburg... 
You Jozi guys already have everything, we need some love too 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I second that motion



Or do Vape 'Bubbles' , like those big plastic inflatable ball jobbies you run on the water with , but like square .... put some branding on it and the vapers using it can be the sales pitchers  ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Or do Vape 'Bubbles' , like those big plastic inflatable ball jobbies you run on the water with , but like square .... put some branding on it and the vapers using it can be the sales pitchers  ......



Or this:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

I can see the headlines now. 
"Vaper pitches tent in mall"




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

Jan said:


> I still fear that on one fine day someone is unknowingly going to blow a big cloud in the direction of a health MEC or a minister and that will be the start of the sh!t storm.



Worse still - knowingly doing it. It's happened already in the States. Skiddlz was relating on one of Wayne's podcasts about how vapers pitched up at a Congressional hearing and blew clouds at the Congressmen as they entered the building.

I don't mind vaping being restricted in public because I don't do it. The vape meet on Sat was the first time I've vaped in public for months. When I quit smoking, I didn't just want to avoid the harmful health effects. I also wanted to avoid the enslavement, the having to do it constantly. Beating the dependence is a mega win. When I quit smoking, I went cold turkey for a month before starting vaping. I think that helped tremendously. It broke the back of that "if I can't do it for a couple of hours, I start getting jittery" feeling.


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Worse still - knowingly doing it. It's happened already in the States. Skiddlz was relating on one of Wayne's podcasts about how vapers pitched up at a Congressional hearing and blew clouds at the Congressmen as they entered the building.
> 
> I don't mind vaping being restricted in public because I don't do it. The vape meet on Sat was the first time I've vaped in public for months. When I quit smoking, I didn't just want to avoid the harmful health effects. I also wanted to avoid the enslavement, the having to do it constantly. Beating the dependence is a mega win. When I quit smoking, I went cold turkey for a month before starting vaping. I think that helped tremendously. It broke the back of that "if I can't do it for a couple of hours, I start getting jittery" feeling.


Masochist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mavric69 (5/12/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> So I have recently noticed alot of people strolling in the mall having there very own vape session, puffing vapor around people.
> 
> Actually went off on a oak I walked past yesterday because he was puffing in my direction, lol funny part though he was going on about how "safe" vaping is doing his whole let me put on my white lab coat and educate you on the vaping thing until I pulled out my set up and threw him the mighty middle finger where he did not know what to say..
> 
> ...




I was in Blue Route mall last weekend, at Mugg and Bean.. and halfway through breakfast i notice an almighty cloud in the corner of my eye.. low and behold, this frail little old lady straight chucking clouds... Vaping on a iStick 60 and a subohm tank... at first i was like, wow, aunty hitting that mod.. and then i was like, Heeeyyyy, thats not nice... lol.. but ja, i agree... and disagree... i agree that vaping in such a public place, like a mall, could and would give vapers a bad name.. the last thing we want is to be associated with stinky smokers... but if we are allowed to vape at or close to a twisp kiosk, then why isnt it ok to vape anywhere else in the mall? I wouldnt vape in a mall though... just common courtesy i think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

mavric69 said:


> I was in Blue Route mall last weekend, at Mugg and Bean.. and halfway through breakfast i notice an almighty cloud in the corner of my eye.. low and behold, this frail little old lady straight chucking clouds... Vaping on a iStick 60 and a subohm tank... at first i was like, wow, aunty hitting that mod.. and then i was like, Heeeyyyy, thats not nice... lol.. but ja, i agree... and disagree... i agree that vaping in such a public place, like a mall, could and would give vapers a bad name.. the last thing we want is to be associated with stinky smokers... but if we are allowed to vape at or close to a twisp kiosk, then why isnt it ok to vape anywhere else in the mall? I wouldnt vape in a mall though... just common courtesy i think


Just about common courtesy rather I mean people don't really have a issue with us Vapers why give them reason to have a issue??

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (5/12/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> So I have recently noticed alot of people strolling in the mall having there very own vape session, puffing vapor around people.
> 
> Actually went off on a oak I walked past yesterday because he was puffing in my direction, lol funny part though he was going on about how "safe" vaping is doing his whole let me put on my white lab coat and educate you on the vaping thing until I pulled out my set up and threw him the mighty middle finger where he did not know what to say..
> 
> ...


I agree with you ..... you just don't do it!! Be considerate and respectful to everyone alike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (5/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (5/12/16)

I definitely think it's an image thing at times I've seen a few wannabes gooing clouds in the mall. The occasional Ninja vape is fine but don't go blowing smoke all over the place cause that's what the majority of the sheeple still think, it's smoke not vapor.....

I also don't smaak going to the smokers designated areas it just spoils the vape for me.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (5/12/16)

Well I can say that I mostly irritate myself.. Wouldn't say I'm all goody two shoes but I have vaped in public before just in a way people won't notice or I would go stand where there is no people that would complain.. I wouldn't go to the smokers corner aka "Die asbakkie"

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> So I have recently noticed alot of people strolling in the mall having there very own vape session, puffing vapor around people.
> 
> Actually went off on a oak I walked past yesterday because he was puffing in my direction, lol funny part though he was going on about how "safe" vaping is doing his whole let me put on my white lab coat and educate you on the vaping thing until I pulled out my set up and threw him the mighty middle finger where he did not know what to say..
> 
> ...



Well said @MetalMulisha23 !
I strongly believe vapers need to be considerate of others when in public places

If you dont smoke or vape, how would you like a plume of some flavoured vapour in your face.

For me its the Evod1 in malls if I need to have a vape - high stealth and I can stifle the vapour very easily.


----------



## Caveman (5/12/16)

If I do vape in a public place such a mall or non smoking section of a restaurant, I do it super stealthy. Although, I do like standing by the Twisp kiosk blowing large clouds just to annoy them while they try to sell me some of their 18mg death-juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

